
The Almost Complete Works of Marcel Duchamp (1966) [video] - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.ubu.com/film/duchamp_rebel.html
======
ableal
For those interested, there's a book (which I haven't read yet) by Larry
Witham titled Picasso and the Chess Player: Pablo Picasso, Marcel Duchamp, and
the Battle for the Soul of Modern Art.

Editorial blurb:

"""

In the fateful year of 1913, events in New York and Paris launched a great
public rivalry between the two most consequential artists of the twentieth
century, Pablo Picasso and Marcel Duchamp. The New York Armory Show art
exhibition unveiled Duchamp’s Nude Descending a Staircase, a “sensation of
sensations” that prompted Americans to declare Duchamp the leader of cubism,
the voice of modern art.

In Paris, however, the cubist revolution was reaching its peak around Picasso.
In retrospect, these events form a crossroads in art history, a moment when
two young bohemians adopted entirely opposite views of the artist, giving
birth to the two opposing agendas that would shape all of modern art.

Today, the museum-going public views Pablo Picasso as the greatest figure in
modern art. Over his long lifetime, Picasso pioneered several new styles as
the last great painter in the Western tradition. In the rarefied world of
artists, critics, and collectors, however, the most influential artist of the
last century was not Picasso, but Marcel Duchamp: chess player, prankster, and
a forefather of idea-driven dada, surrealism, and pop art.

Picasso and the Chess Player is the story of how Picasso and Duchamp came to
define the epochal debate between modern and conceptual art―a drama that
features a who’s who of twentieth-century art and culture, including Henri
Matisse, Gertrude Stein, André Breton, Salvador Dalí, and Andy Warhol. In
telling the story, Larry Witham weaves two great art biographies into one
tumultuous century.

"""

------
bookofjoe
Sublime

------
meatsock
ubu is a great resource, thanks.

